# BFD or FBQ for Studio Applications?



## ted01 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey Gang,

Here's what I've got: I have a small recording studio in a spare bedroom. Obviously the acoustics are pretty poor. I've been able to tame most of the HF problems with several layers of very heavy moving blankets. The LF anomalies are going to be much more difficult. The room is just so small that the idea of installing bass traps everywhere is simply not going to work. There would be no room left for the gear and such! So, I have decided to use electronic methods to help tame the low/mids that I can't with the treatment I have.

I have two pairs of speakers: Adam A7's and JBL 4412's. I have a Presonus Central Station that I use to switch between them.

What I need: A way to use REW to produce EQ settings for each set of speakers. I'm quite attracted to the Behringer units as they can be programmed directly by REW via MIDI, however, I'm open to anything. I am a bit price sensitive, though. I'm liking the price of the Behringer units as well.

My thoughts: Use two of either the BFD or FBQ. Take the individual outputs from the Central Station (for each set of speakers) and send them to each of the BFD/FBQ units. (In other words, put the BFD/FBQ after the CS and before the power amps.) Use REW to analyze/program each BFD/FBQ for each set of speakers.

My Question: Which unit will best serve my application?

Thanks for the help,
ted


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, Austin!

The BFD is kinda noisy, especially if you end up using it in the +4 dBu position (its 94 dBu s/n ratio spec is bogus). Probably not an issue in a typical home theater set-up, but it might be with near field monitors.

Sorry, can’t tell you anything about the FBQ, since I’ve never used it. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Which unit will best serve my application?


I suppose if you keep them out of the mixing chain, and use them strictly for monitoring, either of them would offer about the same result.

They're both a low end product, and you'll hear a hiss through your near field monitoring, but if you have some room modes you can't tame without EQ, then they'd be better than ruining your mix.

brucek


----------



## ted01 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey Bruce and Wayne,

Thanks for the replies. I know that the Behringers aren't exactly top of the line gear. Funny thing is, I got some of their stuff that is amazing, especially for the price; other stuff I wouldn't have brought home for free, if I'd known how bad it was...

I didn't mention it as I didn't want to complicate anything, but I am currently using a DEQ2496 to help out the acoustics. It is placed at the input to the Central Station. To have two separate EQ curves, one for the A7's and one for the 4412's, I have to switch between them in the DEQ2496 as well as switch between the outputs that feed the sets of speakers. I know that if this were a HT environment, this wouldn't be a problem. However, when I'm mixing, I switch back and forth a whole bunch.

Hence, the new way.... Two programmable EQ's (BFD/FBQ or other suggestions...) that will be placed AFTER the Central Station and just before each set of speakers/power amps. Set one EQ for one set, the other for the second set of speakers, and voila! I can switch between speakers AND their associated EQ curve with just one button on the Central Station.

Make sense?

Thanks for the help... I know this is mostly a HT forum, but in conjunction with REW, there is probably no better resource for info on these specific units. Please don't hate on me!!!

Later,
ted


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I know this is mostly a HT forum


We have quite a few small studio members here. It's not just HT. 



> Make sense?


Yeah, no problem. REW should be able to render the monitor response flat, and as long as the recorded mix doesn't go through any of that EQ it should be fine I would think.

brucek


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> Hence, the new way.... Two programmable EQ's (BFD/FBQ or other suggestions...) that will be placed AFTER the Central Station and just before each set of speakers/power amps.


Yeah, between the central station and the amps (or speakers if they're active) is definitely the way to fly. I can certainly understand the need to equalize both sets of speakers, but with all due respect, it seems a bit silly to spring for two new equalizers when you already have the DEQ2496. Why not just get a patch bay?

Regards,
Wayne


----------

